# Big Brother 12 Pre-Season -- Media Day, Houseguest Interviews, etc.



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Apparently, this is the week we start getting information on the new season, so this is the place to pass the info along and talk about it.


BB12 starts July 8th. Hamsters will enter the house a few days before then. They are already in sequester now. Live feeds will kick on after the first episode has aired on the west coast.

Media interviews with Houseguests were yesterday. I'm not sure when those will be released.

Media Day is June 30 when we'll get articles and video reports from reporters who stayed overnight in the new BB house last week.

According to TV Guide, there will be 14 HGs this year, but one is a saboteur. Some HGs will be "superfans".

The live feeds will be browser based this year rather than open up in Real Player. 

Some helpful websites:

Real SuperPass--Live Feeds

jokersupdates.com

http://www.realitybbq.com/

http://hamsterwatch.com/

http://bbdish.blogspot.com/

Twitter
#BB12

(Click to enlarge.)
   (Linked)

Promos:


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't know why I watch this train wreck every year, but the season pass is already set for both CBS and BBAD on Showtime.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I can't wait. SP on both of mine!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

It is, just as Jersey Shore is, my "reality" guilty pleasure. Excited? Yes I am!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Cast pictures tomorrow. Maybe.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/17059761372


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

If the live feeds are browser based are they finally free? I like how they do them in other countries where they are free and just sponsored.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

$30 for the season.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I have to say that I absolutely hate the "audience participation" part. The saboteur. Let them play the game. On the other hand, I was all for the use of it last year when the coup d'etat saved Jeff and sent Jessie home, so I guess that's inconsistent. But, the use of Jessie and the cliques hurt the show last year, so I was ready to see him evicted again.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> I don't know why I watch this train wreck every year, but the season pass is already set for both CBS and BBAD on Showtime.


I say that EVERY year. Every year I say I'm not watching...then I say, ok, I'll watch the first week and see if it's any good. Then I say, ok, I'll give it a few weeks and see if it gets interesting...and then, I say, it sucks, but I'm in for the duration since I want to know who wins. I'm sure that's what will happen this year. Wife and sons love it, so it will be discussed at home. No way to avoid it. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last year and be as good as the seasons with Dr. Will or the dude who was America's Player, or the season with Dan. BB at it's best is compelling, at it's worst, is a train wreck of vindictiveness and totally boring.


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I say that EVERY year. Every year I say I'm not watching...then I say, ok, I'll watch the first week and see if it's any good. Then I say, ok, I'll give it a few weeks and see if it gets interesting...and then, I say, it sucks, but I'm in for the duration since I want to know who wins. I'm sure that's what will happen this year. Wife and sons love it, so it will be discussed at home. No way to avoid it. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last year and be as good as the seasons with Dr. Will or the dude who was America's Player, or the season with Dan. BB at it's best is compelling, at it's worst, is a train wreck of vindictiveness and totally boring.


Exactly my feelings as well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I have to say that I absolutely hate the "audience participation" part. The saboteur. Let them play the game. On the other hand, I was all for the use of it last year when the coup d'etat saved Jeff and sent Jessie home, so I guess that's inconsistent. But, the use of Jessie and the cliques hurt the show last year, so I was ready to see him evicted again.


Some of the gimmicks work, some don't. The cliques last year was stupid and didn't work. The America's player worked and made the game interesting. So it's a crap shoot. I think the saboteur could work if they don't over use it. It could work like "The Mole".


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

USAFSSO said:


> I don't know why I watch this train wreck every year


Thats the only reason I watch this show.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Thats the only reason I watch this show.


That and the hotties in the bathing suits.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I wonder if they had to sign something this year stating "I will not use my winnings to start a drug ring selling oxycodone pills"


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Can't wait! I am such a sucker for twists but I have to say I just love them. I love that they change things up a little each season. Sometimes they don't work for the better but I like that they try to make things a bit different and keep the contestants on their toes.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_brother/twist/

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2010/06/29/who-is-the-big-brother-saboteur/20100629cbs01/



> WHO IS THE "BIG BROTHER" SABOTEUR?
> 
> In a Series First, One Contestant Will Enter the BIG BROTHER House With One Goal: To Secretly Wreak Havoc on Their Fellow Contestants
> 
> ...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

but why let the houseguest know about the saboteur?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> That and the hotties in the bathing their birthday suits.


FYP


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

pmyers said:


> but why let the houseguest know about the saboteur?


Agreed, that really kind of ruins the twist for me. Instead of watching the HGs wonder, "What the hell is going?" when the Saboteur does something saboteur-y (which might be fun,) we instead will get a non-stop conversation of "I bet he's the Saboteur," (which I think will get old, quick.)


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

jradford said:


> Agreed, that really kind of ruins the twist for me. Instead of watching the HGs wonder, "What the hell is going?" when the Saboteur does something saboteur-y (which might be fun,) we instead will get a non-stop conversation of "I bet he's the Saboteur," (which I think will get old, quick.)


The only potential upside is that, assuming there is some reason to do so, you'll have non-saboteurs doing stuff to make the other HGs think they are the saboteur.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Heck...it would be better to tell them there is a saboteur and then not really have one and see what happens. I just don't understand why they would want to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Heck...it would be better to tell them there is a saboteur and then not really have one and see what happens. I just don't understand why they would want to let the cat out of the bag.


THAT would be a neat twist. 

Is it possible that they're smart enough to actually have done that...?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/17366018690


> Meet Big Brothers new Houseguests on the CBS EARLY SHOW tomorrow morning!
> #BigBrother #BB
> 9 minutes ago via web


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

First video of the cast.
http://acreate.com/cbs/v2/bigbrother.html

Second video.





Looks like a good group.










Houseguest Slide Show:
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_brother/photos/Meet_the_House_Guests/0/0/

Houseguest Profiles:
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_brother/cast/

Brief Profile:

Lane Elenburg, 24 
Decatur, Texas 
Oil Rig Salesman

Ragan Fox, 34 
Los Angeles, Calif. 
College Professor

Andrew Gordon, 39 
Miami Beach, Fla. 
Podiatrist

Britney Haynes, 22 
Huntington, Ark. 
Hotel Sales Manager

Kathy Hillis, 40 
Texarkana, Ark. 
Deputy Sheriff

Matt Hoffman, 32 
Elgin, Ill. 
Web designer

Hayden Moss, 24 
Tempe, Ariz. 
College Student

Enzo Palumbo, 32 
Bayonne, N.J. 
Insurance Adjuster

Rachel Reilly, 26 
Las Vegas, Nev. 
Chemistry Graduate Student/VIP Cocktail Waitress

Monet Stunson, 24 
Glen Carbon, Ill. 
Model

Brendon Villegas, 30 
Riverside, Calif. 
High School Swim Coach

Annie Whittington, 27 
Tampa, Fla. 
Bartender

Kristen Bitting, 24 
Philadelphia, Pa. 
Shoe Boutique Manager


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

House details:
http://www.welovebigbrother.com/201...tails-from-inside-this-year’s-‘summer-shack’/

Video--House Tour
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_brother/video/?play=true&pid=JIaH7WZbd4qFNiROWxVk4Fe8QyZULjRH

Screencaps--House Tour
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubbthreads/showthreaded.php?Board=BBMedia&Number=13556615

Big Brother - Season 12 Press Day *9 videos*
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...6396&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&rc=&fpart=1


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/06/big-brother-12-meet-your-13-contestants.html


> It has been reported around the web that there are 14 house guests. That is no longer correct. CBS has told Zap2it that one contestant got out to the Los Angeles area in the pre-show sequester and got cold feet, so she chose not to participate in the show. They were sad to lose her, but there are 13 exciting "Big Brother" contestants to meet!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Oil Rig Salesman? What a coincidence!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Bring on the bikinis and boobies!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> First video of the cast.
> http://acreate.com/cbs/v2/bigbrother.html
> 
> Second video.
> ...


I'm always skeptical of these stats. The majority of these are probably:

John Doe, age 25-50
Los Angeles, CA
Out of work Actor

It will be interesting to see if they had some plans for 14 and will have to rework it for 13.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This should be interesting.



> Among the suspects is Andrew Gordon, a 39-year-old Orthodox Jewish podiatrist from Miami. Gordon will be taking his own cooking utensils into the house and will observe Shabbat, not using electricity from sundown Friday until Saturday night. Grodner said no special exceptions will be made for Gordon's religious beliefs when it comes to the game.
> 
> "It's already going to be tough in that house, so it's going to be even tougher dealing with these extra little things," he said. "People are probably going to look at me as an outsider and wonder what I'm doing and why I'm not eating their food. It's something I've had to explain my whole life as a practicing Jew. Whatever happens, I'll deal with it."


Is Big Brother slop Kosher? Bet he doesn't last long.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Why didn't they just get a replacement for the girl that backed out? I guess they don't keep a few alternates around.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Why didn't they just get a replacement for the girl that backed out? I guess they don't keep a few alternates around.


Yeah I am wondering this as well. I thought they sequestered more than the actual cast for any sort of issue like this, like illness or death or what have you.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> but why let the houseguest know about the saboteur?


This is where I see things going wrong... The saboteur could be outed on Day 1 or 2. people are hyper paranoid these days. The UK BB started off this season with a MOLE in the house. The funny thing is the guy who was the mole actually went in the house with a big mole costume on and a sign on him saying, I am the mole. The houseguests had to try and figure out who the mole was, and they did not pick him.

I would prefer though, if the saboteur was intended to stay there the entire game and they had to keep coming up with twists and ways to protect him, so even if the houseguests believed he was a plant he would stay in causing havoc.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

My guess is that 14 was already one more than last year so they didn't bother with a replacement. Have they ever needed one other than during season 4? I always thought it would suck to be in sequester for that week and still not know if you made the show.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The SoS (Summer of Sabotage) might not work out like they want so hopefully there are a few more twists for later in the season.

I remember how the partnerships were supposed to remain a secret throughout Season 6, but they were all outed during the 1st or 2nd week.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> This is where I see things going wrong... The saboteur could be outed on Day 1 or 2. people are hyper paranoid these days. The UK BB started off this season with a MOLE in the house. The funny thing is the guy who was the mole actually went in the house with a big mole costume on and a sign on him saying, I am the mole. The houseguests had to try and figure out who the mole was, and they did not pick him.
> 
> I would prefer though, if the saboteur was intended to stay there the entire game and they had to keep coming up with twists and ways to protect him, so even if the houseguests believed he was a plant he would stay in causing havoc.


Is the UK BB available for streaming anywhere? Is it any better than ours? This is one of those hit or miss things. It can work well or it can be out in a week or two. I think it would have been better had the player actually been allowed to win the half mil. If America votes to have him/her do something devious or outlandash that is completely different than the way the game is being played out, the saboteur will be outed easily.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It wouldn't be Summer without Big Brother! We're in for another season. :up:


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

marksman said:


> The houseguests had to try and figure out who the mole was, and they did not pick him.


Most people figured he was the mole, but they were told that if they picked the mole correctly he would be evicted from the house, so they chose someone else on purpose.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Is the UK BB available for streaming anywhere? Is it any better than ours?


Not better, but different. I prefer ours. The format is the same as the first season of BBUS, which failed here. There's no open strategizing, on threat of penalty nomination, all housemates nominate two people and the leading vote getters (minimum two, with ties there can be several nominated at once) stand for a public vote.

This year they added what is essentially a POV competition where the winner can save himself and replace himself with another houseguest of his choosing--I approve, but it does mess with the integrity of the format. They have daily tasks for rewards, and weekly food competitions where they play for a food budget and based on how much they win they then order food to supplement basic rations--I wish BBUS would do both of these things, since it helps keep the housemates active. On the other hand, BBUS only has three hours of TV to fill a week.

They have daily shows, plus supplementary shows during the week. Episodes can be watched here: http://realitytvfan.org/?s=big+brother+uk, and somewhere on YT. Live feed links: http://atdhe.net/ and http://bbliveuk.com/


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

One thing I noticed on UK BB is they let one guy have a bible 30 minutes a day there.

I wish they would do something similar in the US house. Having them read the bible all day long is annoying.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I would add Bigbrotherfanclub.com

I think it redirects to a url, but they always have good discussions about Bigbrother. Was first web site I found discussing big brother, from the first season.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

A person posted on Facebook a few days ago that she had been chosen for BB, which is against the rules. A short time later her account disappeared. So, some people speculate that she is the one who got "cold feet" (booted).


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

This should be a crazy BBAD season, With a Bi-Sexual and a Big Boobed Redhead. I'm sure glad I can recorde the show at night. I think TIVO was invented for things just like this.....


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Does anyone know if Eric and Jessica from BB8 are still together? They always seemed like they belonged together.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Does anyone know if Eric and Jessica from BB8 are still together? They always seemed like they belonged together.


If I recall, they seperated amicably because neither wanted to move to where the other was. Jessica apparently found a new man right away and I think got engaged. I'll see if I can find some site to back that up though.

Update: I couldn't find any sort of official confirmation on Jessica's status but a google search showed several blogs reporting that they are no longer.

I think it was on Joker's Forum where I read about the details of the split and Jessica's engagement but searching there I couldn't find anything either. Maybe somebody much more skilled at searching can provide better info than I.

On a side note, I really liked Eric and Jessica togetehr, too.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Individual HG video interviews.

Zap2it
Rachel
Britney
Enzo
Ragan

More
Kathy
Hayden


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Forgot this was starting again soon. Woo hoo!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting tidbits I learned from my sister about Annie. She is bisexual and also died her hair for the show due to the producers' request.

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2010/jul/01/na-local-contestant-in-big-brother-cast/


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Houseguests enter the house tomorrow, July 3.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

SP set. :up:


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/17689527373


> There in! #BigBrother Houseguests officially moved in today. Who is the Saboteur? Who do you think will win? http://twitpic.com/2280t5


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

"There in?"

Seriously? From an official tweet? Pathetic.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> "There in?"
> 
> Seriously? From an official tweet? Pathetic.


Maybe they meant they're "there" in the house?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The houseguest that got cold feet:

Paola Aviles, 30, 
Real Estate Agent, 
Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

From a couple days ago. Those fireworks might be photoshopped.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Here's hoping Boobs McGee stays in the house a while!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

That would be Rachel.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Who one might hope will form an intimate alliance with
Kristen.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh, and even though you might have geussed, they are fake. There are several before and after pictures of her.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Where are these pix?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Found them on Jokers, which I can't access here at work. If you don't find them by the end of my workday I will go back to Joker's and get the links.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Here are some.

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...663&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=

http://www.ringsidephotos.com/index.php?cat=237

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mizomi/sets/72157623206677003/


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Here are some.
> 
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...663&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=
> 
> ...


The middle link is not Rachel, but the Kristen chick. Still, nice to see those pics all over again.:up:


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh great a guy with a big stupid tattoo woohoo.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

A brief look at the first Have or Have Nots competition.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Enzo is going to annoy the crap out of me. I saw him in a commercial and then this preview, argh.

I am starting to think by telling the housemates there is a saboteur it could help protect them. For one thing other people will get the idea to pretend like they are the saboteur, and secondly everyone will be suspicious of everything. If everything is normal someone might stand out more. But if the saboteur is any good, they could use the public knowledge in their favor.

Although I don't know what the odds of the saboteur being any good at what they do.


----------

